# dermoid cyst??



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

i have been told i have one of these on my ovary...has anyone ever had one of these or known anyone to have one of these? I am quite worried about it!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Carly

Yes I've had one of these.  They are quite bizarre things!!  (I expect you have googled all about them?!)

Are you currently having tx and it was found at one of your scans?  Have they said what sort of size it is and what the plan is?

Try to not to worry.   Please feel free to ask me any questions you have.

Lully x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey lully thx for replying! it was discovered during consultation at origin. it was quite a shock. and yes have googled them! pretty bizarre to say the least.        i saw prof. mcclure this wk who has put me on waiting list for laparoscopy as i've also a few other cysts. think they're only a few cms. did u havd urs removed? and how was it discovered? x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi

Mine was discovered as it was causing me extreme pain and I was admitted as an emergency.  It's no wonder it was causing me so much pain as it was twisting (cutting off it's own blood supply) and was the size of a rugby ball    The surgeon couldn't believe it.  They had to open me right up and remove my ovary too.

I think if they are still small they can remove the cyst and save most, if not all, of your ovary    Mind you as long as you have one ovary you can still go on to have children (as I have!)    I think the size of mine probably squashed my tubes and caused our infertility.  Seems like they've caught yours nice and early though   .

Keep me posted on how you get on.

Lully x

P.S  You are the only other person I've 'met' on here that has/had a dermoid!


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

no way! thats crazy! no wonder u were in pain given its size! im glad to hear a nice positive ending tho. do u watch strictly come dancing? cos i read in daily mail that the dancer kristina had a dermoid last year too and had it removed. my mum and a girl in work know people who have had these. so i think they are common than we think!  im goin for an mri nxt thurs to get a better view of things. im glad it all worked out for u and wil keep u posted x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I did read that actually.  How strange eh!

Everyone just looks blankly at me when I mention it!

It really hasn't held us back ... we got a   from our second IVF today    

Good luck for the MRI scan - keep in touch xxx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

congrats on the bfp! and talk soon x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks.  Yes do let me know how you get on xxx


----------

